# Billing Question



## girard78 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am entering bills into quickbooks and am not sure if the bills for clothing bought to be printed on and sold should be listed as cost of goods as an expense or cost of goods sold. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## iCreate Graphix (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi...
Yes, t-shirts are considered costs of goods sold. To my knowledge, cogs are consumables used directly in the manufacturing process. So anything that is depleted directly when making the shirts (shirts, ink, emulsion, reclaimer, films, etc) are cogs. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

girard78 said:


> I am entering bills into quickbooks and am not sure if the bills for clothing bought to be printed on and sold should be listed as cost of goods as an expense or cost of goods sold. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


It's inventory until it's printed on, then it's COG sold


----------

